# HP online setzen



## topsi (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mir eine HP erstellt mit Html die seite ist fertig und auf einen ordner auf meinen rechner 
meine frage wie setze ich die ins internet .
freue mich auf schnelle antwort danke schonmal im vorraus 

mfg
Tobias


----------



## Gumbo (1. Juli 2005)

Um deine Website online zu veröffentlichen, benötigst du so genannten Webspace. Du kannst entweder einen zusammen mit einer Domain (bspw. example.net) käuflich erwerben oder aber vorerst einen Gratis-Webspace zusammen mit einer Sub-Domain (bspw. user.example.net) oder einem „Verzeichnis“ (bspw. example.net/user).

Welchen Anbieter du jedoch nehmen kannst/solltest, hängt auch davon ab, welchen Umfang deine Website hat und ob du zusätzliche „Features“ wie eine MySQL-Datenbank oder ähnliches benötigst. Schau dir dazu mal hier im Forum um, es gibt bestimmt ein paar Themen, die sich diesem Thema angenommen haben.


----------



## topsi (1. Juli 2005)

hi

Danke für deine Antwort richtig schlau bin ich leider nicht raus geworden 

Wie finde ich den einen kostenlosen anbieter.


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2005)

topsi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie finde ich den einen kostenlosen anbieter.



 kostenloser webspace


----------



## topsi (1. Juli 2005)

OK

ich blick da nicht durch zu viele unbekannte wörter.
Das gibt glaub ich nichts mit dem online setzen


----------



## schutzgeist (2. Juli 2005)

:suspekt: *Kommentar verkneif*

Guckst du da:
http://www.arcor.de
http://www.funpic.de 

Sollte für den Anfang mal genügen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Juli 2005)

http://de.selfhtml.org/projekt/publizieren.htm


----------



## deadex (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo topsi !

Schau doch einfach mal bei TRIPOD WEBSPACE  oder bei  FUNPIC WEBSPACE  vorbei, da kannst du dich kostenlos anmelden und deine Website online stellen .

Auf den o.g. Seiten ist auch alles gut erklärt wie du das genau machst !
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mFg

deadex


----------

